# How could a hospital not be reporting its Covid cases properly?



## Brendan Burgess (15 May 2020)

This sort of stuff makes a mockery of the statistics for new cases

_Dr Holohan said: "There has been a reporting of one large number of cases that accumulated over a period of time diagnosed in respect of one specific hospital and reported by the occupational health department of that hospital."

He said the cases involved go back to the middle of March.

"They were accumulated, we weren't aware of them, and they were reported in one group today to add to the number we would have diagnosed over the course of the day," he added._


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 May 2020)

If it's very hard to produce meaningful statistics for new cases, then they should simply not publish them. 

Or not highlight them at least. 

Brendan


----------



## odyssey06 (15 May 2020)

New cases should mean new cases.
Add them to the total but it's absurd to include them in the new cases figure, distorts every trend graph etc.


----------



## Purple (15 May 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> New cases should mean new cases.
> Add them to the total but it's absurd to include them in the new cases figure, distorts every trend graph etc.


Yes, they should be added into the overall figures on the dates they were diagnosed in the hospital, not the date they were bulk reported.

I'm surprised that anyone is surprised by this happening.


----------



## Slim (15 May 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> This sort of stuff makes a mockery of the statistics for new cases
> 
> _Dr Holohan said: "There has been a reporting of one large number of cases that accumulated over a period of time diagnosed in respect of one specific hospital and reported by the occupational health department of that hospital."
> 
> ...


It is curious that these cases were 'reported by the occupational health department of that hospital' as OH deal exclusively with staff health.


----------



## odyssey06 (15 May 2020)

An investigation into the Mater Hospital's reporting of figures has been initiated:








						Investigation over Mater Hospital Covid-19 reporting
					

The Mater Hospital in Dublin is at the centre of an investigation into why more than 200 cases of Covid-19 were notified to the Department of Health for the first time yesterday.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 May 2020)

_It is understood the cases in question relate to staff members from the Mater. _

The Mater says that it reported them properly but that the HSE did not capture them correctly.

Brendan


----------



## Purple (15 May 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> _It is understood the cases in question relate to staff members from the Mater. _
> 
> The Mater says that it reported them properly but that the HSE did not capture them correctly.
> 
> Brendan


Even Heroes make mistakes...


----------

